# Which release of CD?



## andreasr (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I want to purchase Nathan Milstein bach sonata and partita (DG, 1973) but there are two kind of release date, an older one and newer one I suppose:

Release Date: January 1, 1988 (Label: DG (USA))
http://www.tower.com/bach-sonatas-partitas-for-solo-violin-nathan-milstein-cd/wapi/106013644

and this one:

Release Date: February 10, 1998 (Label: DG The Originals)
http://www.tower.com/bach-sonatas-partitas-for-solo-violin-nathan-milstein-cd/wapi/106521070

Which one is the better choice?


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

I cannot answer your question above however I can show you a very good deal which you might be interested in. Nathan Milstein essential violin classics. The pieces you want are included.

http://www.amazon.com/Essential-Violin-Classics/dp/B006N38EJ2


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know these particular recordings, but I'm pretty sure they're the same performances, and I would expect the second release (the later one) to sound a bit better, in addition to being less expensive. The DG/Decca/Philips "Originals" series reissues were usually re-mastered so that they sound better than earlier CD releases.


----------



## andreasr (Apr 13, 2013)

@ Burroughs: thanks for the suggestion, but I prefer my choice.

@ jtbell: yes, I thought so. The later technology suppose to be better. Btw I like the front cover better with the older one. Thanks.

Is there any other opinions?


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

I'd go along with jtbell's comment that the "Originals" might have slightly better sound.

If the prices you showed us are standard (and I see the same difference on Amazon) then I for one would laugh heartily at the older recording, and get the newer one. Actually I see a seller on Amazon is offering the older set for $460.67. You'd want to _really_ like the front cover for that price...


----------



## andreasr (Apr 13, 2013)

I think I'm going with the newer one. The price difference won it over the cover.

I'm looking into ebay and amazon now, for the best price.


----------

